# Kann ich einen TS3-Server hosten?



## fac3l3ss (15. August 2011)

Hallo ihr Admins da draußen,
ich würde gerne auf Skype verzichten und dafür TS3 nutzen - und dafür muss ein Server her!
Slots sollen es maximal 15 sein und OS wird wenn schon, denn schon Ubuntu Desktop, die CPU wird BTW ein i3-2100 @ UV mit 4 GB RAM, evtl 8 GB.
Das klingt jetzt vllt. alles super, aber ich bin Profi-n00b was Server-hosten angeht... Also, kann ich einen TS3-Server hosten? Mit dem:
- TS3 Server 20 Slots max. meistens 3-8 Leute online
- Intel Core i3-2100 mit Undervolting
- 4/8 GB RAM
- Download = mindestens 10 mbps
- Upload = 0,9x mbps; Drecks 1un1 -.-'
- Ubuntu mit der schönen Oberfläche(also die non-Server )
- Typ, der kA von Linux, hosting, Gott und der Welt hat


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. August 2011)

Kann geht schonmal auf jeden Fall.
Von der Hardware her sollte das auch dicke reichen.
Den Teamspeakserver für Linux kannst du einfach von der Herstellerwebsite runterladen. Wie du ihn dann einrichtest:
TeamSpeak-Server
um die Konsole kommste bei Linux einfach nicht drumrum


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. August 2011)

Ich lese mir das übermorgen mal durch, ansonsten würde ich gerne noch den Port ändern(1337, was sonst? ^^) und evtl eine vorhandene *.de Domain nutzen, obwohl auf dieser schon
ein Webserver läuft, geht das? (Ich habe hier einen Admin, der das für mich macht)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Jimini (15. August 2011)

Ich hoffe, dass die Kiste nicht nur für den TS3-Server genutzt wird, dafür reicht nämlich schon ein Atom-System mit 256M RAM dicke aus. 8 Leute kannst du mit einem Upstream von 16 kbit ziemlich gut bedienen, für 15 reicht die vorhandene Leitung also allemal.
Den Port zu ändern ist kein Problem. Was das Webinterface angeht: willst du das auf einem anderen Rechner als dem Server laufen lassen? Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit das möglich ist. Wenn es nur darum geht, das TS3-Webinterface auf einem Rechner laufen zu lassen, der schon einen Webserver beherbergt, dann ist das kein Thema - das Webinterface läuft ohnehin schon standardmäßig nicht auf Port 80.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. August 2011)

So im Allgemeinen, wie man einen Server vom I-net aus zugänglich macht, weist du Bescheid?

Ansonsten werfe ich hier mal die Begriffe Portfreigabe, DynDNS in den Raum


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. August 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die Kiste nicht nur für den TS3-Server genutzt wird, dafür reicht nämlich schon ein Atom-System mit 256M RAM dicke aus. 8 Leute kannst du mit einem Upstream von 16 kbit ziemlich gut bedienen, für 15 reicht die vorhandene Leitung also allemal.
> Den Port zu ändern ist kein Problem. Was das Webinterface angeht: willst du das auf einem anderen Rechner als dem Server laufen lassen? Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit das möglich ist. Wenn es nur darum geht, das TS3-Webinterface auf einem Rechner laufen zu lassen, der schon einen Webserver beherbergt, dann ist das kein Thema - das Webinterface läuft ohnehin schon standardmäßig nicht auf Port 80.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 Hm, mal schauen, der Server ist noch nicht gebaut.
Die Domain läuft schon woanders als Webserver. Sie zu benutzen wäre nur praktisch, kein Muss.



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> So im Allgemeinen, wie man einen Server vom I-net aus zugänglich macht, weist du Bescheid?
> 
> Ansonsten werfe ich hier mal die Begriffe Portfreigabe, DynDNS in den Raum


 Bei DynDNS habe ich einen Account, das wäre auch eine praktische Methode, gibt es den Updater für Linux?

Mal eine Frage: Wird dann TS3 und Ubuntu immer automatisch aktualisiert?
Muss ich Sicherheitsvorkehrungen treffen?
Und wie ändere ich den Port genau ein?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Jimini (16. August 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Bei DynDNS habe ich einen Account, das wäre auch eine praktische Methode, gibt es den Updater für Linux?


Ja, nennt sich "ddclient". Siehe hierzu auch DynDNS-Clients


> Mal eine Frage: Wird dann TS3 und Ubuntu immer automatisch aktualisiert?


Das wäre möglich (beispielsweise über einen Cronjob), ich rate allerdings generell dazu, Updates von Hand einzuspielen.


> Muss ich Sicherheitsvorkehrungen treffen?


Eine Firewall wäre sinnvoll, ist aber bei Ubuntu kein must-have (siehe hierzu Personal Firewalls ). Fall die Kiste bei dir zuhause steht, würde es reichen, nur den TS3-Port nach "außen" weiterzuleiten.


> Und wie ändere ich den Port genau ein?


Das geht meines Wissens über die server.ini. Ist aber schon etwas länger her, dass ich mit TS3 zu tun hatte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. September 2011)

So, ich habe mal testweise Ubuntu auf meinem Netbook installiert und will an diesem einen TS3-Server laufen lassen.
TS3, SSH läuft auch.
Wenn ich auf 192.168.xxx.xx "connecte", dann geht es bei mir auch.  Soweit mein Admin mich gestern aufgeklärt hat, ist das aber die interne  IP und so bestätigt sich, dass niemand anderes "connecten" kann.
Nur wie mache ich, das anderen "connecten" können?
noip2 und ddclient (dyndns) gehen nicht, warum auch immer. Accounst und Hosts habe ich natürlich gemacht. Port 9987 ist offen.
Eine Frage nochmal zum TS3-Server: *Wie ändere ich den Port?* (server.ini ist nicht existend)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. September 2011)

das du selber nicht von deinem eigenen anschluss über dyndns auf dein eigenes netzwerk zugreifen kannst, ist seit nem jahr oder so ...
also wenn du 192.168.0.1 dein ts server ist der 192.168.0.2 dein eigener pc und xyz deine dyndns adresse, kannst du nur mit 192.168.0.1 auf den ts server aber nicht über die dyndns adresse...
ich brauchte für den funktionstest nen externen tester von nem anderen anschluss auf, bis dahin habe ich ca 3 std versucht über dyndns auf meinen eigenen ts3 server zu kommen weil lokal im netzwerk funktionierte ja alles .....


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. September 2011)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> (...)


 Danke für diesen Hinweiß! 
Nur ist der Tester gerade afk -.-


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. September 2011)

Es geht nicht -.-
(Weiterleitung von dyndns, no-ip auf den TS3-Server)
Gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. September 2011)

benutze selber dyndns, vermute nen firewall problem beim router 
beim letzten mal wo ich bei ts3 einrichten geholfen hatte hatte der user die ports im router in die blacklist gepackt anstelle sie zu forwarden 
kenn mich aber leider nicht so direkt mit linux aus (hab nen windows server wo ts3 drauf läuft), kann ja auch dort noch fallstricke mit firewall und connects von ausserhalb lan geben ....


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. September 2011)

Router ist eine Fritz-Box.
Soll ich da irgenetwas mit Firewall einstellen?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. September 2011)

es gibt 2 tcp ports für ts3 und einen udp port, diese sollten schon entsprechen forwarded werden 
ich glaube die tcp waren für serverstatistik, daten, userbilder etc... und der udp für den betrieb des ts servers wichtig, ich kann gleich ma zuhause schauen was ich da freigegeben habe ...


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. September 2011)

Ach, es gibt verschiedene Arten von Portfreigaben? 0o
Bitte sag mir mal die Ports, und wie ich die verändern kann!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Jimini (23. September 2011)

UDP und TCP sind Protokolle.
Wie man welche Ports weiterleitet, steht hier bzw im Handbuch deiner Fritzbox.

MfG Jimini


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. September 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> (...)


 Wie man Ports freischaltet, weiß ich doch 
Ich werde mal alle hier gelisteten(-> Teamspeak 3 Server Ports) freischalten, testen und danach berichten.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------

